# Anyone like their steaks rare?



## Kickapoo (Jun 2, 2008)

I know, this is a very random thread, but it's interesting.  When I first realized I was a furry, I looked into my habits throughout my life and found certain aspects about me that can seem somewhat "animalistic."  One of them is that I love rare steaks, almost to the point of it still "moo"ing.(not really)  Sorry if this sounds gross to people, especially those who might be vegan or vegetarians.  I don't know why I like them so rare, but it's something I really like and I absolutely can't live without meat.  *licks lips*

So anyone else the same way?  Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 2, 2008)

Not 'still bleeding' rare, but yeah, rare is nice.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 2, 2008)

It is delicious rare steak, you must eat it.

Om nom nom.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 2, 2008)

i always order mine well done, mostly out of habbit.

medium to medium well is good for me.

but yeah i love meat.


----------



## Teriath (Jun 2, 2008)

*drools* rare steak is like crack to me. If I can get it I'll get it as rare as can be. Mmmm the blood makes it taste sooooo good :3


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 2, 2008)

Hee, I'm glad I'm not the only one who craves meat...


----------



## Teriath (Jun 2, 2008)

of course not! I'm sure there are plenty of others  I know plenty of other dragons that eat rare meat just as much


----------



## Monak (Jun 2, 2008)

I like to crust the outside of my steak with some kosher salt , garlic powder and fresh cracked pepper.  I cook my steaks in cast iron with a table spoon of butter to help give it a nice crust and yes it is alway rare , I like mine to be around 105 degrees , let it rest for a few minutes out of the pan and you have the best rare steak ever.  I personaly like chuck , though its mainly used to grind down for burger when cooked right you can't get better steak for the price and chuck also always has beautiful fat marbling , as well all know (those of us that are real meat eaters) a nice browned piece of fat on your steak is like heaven on earth and I always save the fat for last.


----------



## rubixcuber (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not crazy about meat, but when I eat it I like it rare.


----------



## Monak (Jun 2, 2008)

Kickapoo I am glad you asked this question , I had meant to  a while back but I just am lazy about posting threads.


----------



## Thietogreth (Jun 2, 2008)

I do not believe I have ever had a rare "steak" but I have had other rare meats


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2008)

My steak MUST be BLOODY RARE.  "Blue" is a bit much, but I hate well done.  Medium rare is TOLERABLE, and nothing more.  Medium rare is kinda like "OK, you missed the mark a bit, it's not the end of the world.  Mind that you don't screw up next time."


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2008)

Never had rare meat, never had the opportunity to try it.


----------



## shadowedskunk (Jun 2, 2008)

lots of people like meat rare i do not think it really has anything to do with being furry..


----------



## shadowedskunk (Jun 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> My steak MUST be BLOODY RARE.  "Blue" is a bit much, but I hate well done.  Medium rare is TOLERABLE, and nothing more.  Medium rare is kinda like "OK, you missed the mark a bit, it's not the end of the world.  Mind that you don't screw up next time."



What if they screw up next time? you gonna do something? i didn't think so....


----------



## ChapperIce (Jun 2, 2008)

I order them medium rare..I think..I can never remember what these mean... but I like it to be pink inside.. *scratches head* But whenever I cook it myself, I get paranoid about like.. germs and things, and cook it until the pink's gone :<

I will NEVER understand vegetarians... One of my friends is one, and meat just makes him sick. He'd eat it but his body just can't handle it for some reason.. So excluding him, I don't understand vegetarians. For one thing, meat is fucking delicious...


----------



## FurryFox (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I like 'em med rare.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 2, 2008)

FurryFox said:


> Well, I like 'em med rare.


Same.

I don't like it that rare. I think having it a light brown on the outside gives it a certain flavor that you don't have when it's well done or rare.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 2, 2008)

Medium rare is my preference, but beef doesn't hold a candle to well-cooked venison.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 2, 2008)

rare is good but i have ate raw and i have ate fish not 2 seconds form being cought in the river and i like it prety good it aint healthy but hell i dont plan on liveing for ever  (grandad took me out on a lot of camp outs and traned me how to fend for my self)


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 2, 2008)

I like mine slightly pink in the middle. God i don't think i could live with out meet, it just tast so dam good.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 2, 2008)

NinjaWolf041 said:


> I like mine slightly pink in the middle. God i don't think i could live with out meet, it just tast so dam good.



Agreed....^_^


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 2, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> I will NEVER understand vegetarians...



I like my vegetarians rare as well...


----------



## Lobar (Jun 2, 2008)

Steak is _supposed_ to be eaten rare, a well-done steak is a ruined steak (hence why people who order it well-done must smother it in ketchup to cover up the taste of fail).


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 2, 2008)

Lobar said:


> Steak is _supposed_ to be eaten rare, a well-done steak is a ruined steak (hence why people who order it well-done must smother it in ketchup to cover up the taste of fail).


 
Well said.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 2, 2008)

Medium rare for me.


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 2, 2008)

I like my steak grilled on the outside, red and bloody on the inside... Add a pinch of salt or some A1 sauce... *murrs*  Not purely rare, but less than medium rare.


----------



## Teriath (Jun 2, 2008)

ohhh yes can't forget the A1 steak sauce  It's not always needed but it sure adds amazing flavor to it


----------



## LainMokoto (Jun 2, 2008)

I love my steak rare. I hate it if it is cooked well done . >.<


----------



## Krugg (Jun 2, 2008)

Med rare here, although I really love to eat cannibal sandwiches (raw ground sirloin on rye with onions, sooo good)


----------



## ExTo (Jun 2, 2008)

I like med rare generally. Half because of the taste, half because I often cut the meat without using a knife, haha...


----------



## Draydic (Jun 2, 2008)

1


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 3, 2008)

Black and Blue ....hmmmmm
(raw..but just hot)


----------



## Monak (Jun 3, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> Black and Blue ....hmmmmm
> (raw..but just hot)



That is just about what I do , cook it to about 110 at the most , though most times it smells so good I am eating it at 95 - 100.  Only thing steak related that I will eat cooked more are steak tips with a nice merinade.


----------



## furyoku (Jun 3, 2008)

i keep hearing A1.... yuck! a good steak doesn't need steak sauce! it should be slightly under med rare, with some pink juice coming out after it has rested, with some butter and garlic. and it should be eaten before it gets cold or else it will be to tough. meat is supposed to be rare and fresh. same with fish.... YAY for sushi! i can't live without meat!


----------



## Monak (Jun 3, 2008)

furyoku said:


> i keep hearing A1.... yuck! a good steak doesn't need steak sauce! it should be slightly under med rare, with some pink juice coming out after it has rested, with some butter and garlic. and it should be eaten before it gets cold or else it will be to tough. meat is supposed to be rare and fresh. same with fish.... YAY for sushi! i can't live without meat!



right on!  I have always said if you have to add sauses to your food after they are cooked then you didn't cook it right.  A1 is like the anti christ of steak , it is just wasting money when you put it on steak.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 3, 2008)

Monak said:


> right on!  I have always said if you have to add sauses to your food after they are cooked then you didn't cook it right.  A1 is like the anti christ of steak , it is just wasting money when you put it on steak.



_Bottled_ sauces are shit, but a properly made pan sauce can be divine (see: steak au poivre, steak Diane, etc.)


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 3, 2008)

furyoku said:


> a good steak doesn't need steak sauce!


Exactly. It doesn't even matter how it's cooked.


----------



## furyoku (Jun 3, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Exactly. It doesn't even matter how it's cooked.






finally someone who understands!!!


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 3, 2008)

furyoku said:


> finally someone who understands!!!


I'm one of those 'Level Headed' furries


----------



## Wuffpup (Jun 3, 2008)

If my steak is not rare, I make my mom make me another one. Not only that but all hell breaks lose.


----------



## Aden (Jun 3, 2008)

Fluffyfur said:


> If my steak is not rare, I make my mom make me another one. Not only that but all hell breaks lose.



Your poor mother. How does the rest of the family react when they have to wait another 15 minutes while their steaks get cold due to your sense of entitlement?


----------



## Wuffpup (Jun 3, 2008)

Aden said:


> Your poor mother. How does the rest of the family react when they have to wait another 15 minutes while their steaks get cold due to your sense of entitlement?



It's only me and my mom. But she doesn't really cook my steaks any other way now.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 3, 2008)

Love it raw, sometimes.  There are times when blue rare-rare is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## TimberSilvermaine (Jun 3, 2008)

I love my steaks as blue rare as possible. Love to taste the cow and not the sauce.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 3, 2008)

TimberSilvermaine said:


> I love my steaks as blue rare as possible. Love to taste the cow and not the sauce.



Definitely...^_^


----------



## Jelly (Jun 3, 2008)

If I ever see a cougar cooking its food, I'll give you a nod for being "aniMURRistic," but until then...a preference that isn't that uncommon.

I used to eat meat as rare as I could get it, and I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## Monak (Jun 3, 2008)

TimberSilvermaine said:


> I love my steaks as blue rare as possible. Love to taste the cow and not the sauce.



Just hot enough to taste like a live kill MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM , Man I gotta go buy some steaks.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 3, 2008)

> Medium rare is my preference, but beef doesn't hold a candle to well-cooked venison.



I agre - ...

Oh no, I do agree. Medium Rare would be my steak preference overall.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 3, 2008)

Monak said:


> Just hot enough to taste like a live kill MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM , Man I gotta go buy some steaks.



Fuck that. Gut off it's head and just take a bite. Mmmm-mmm!


----------



## Monak (Jun 3, 2008)

Bambi said:


> I agre - ...
> 
> Oh no, I do agree. Medium Rare would be my steak preference overall.



*points finger and scream* CANNIBAL!


----------



## Monak (Jun 3, 2008)

come on addmit is we have all taken a piece of raw burger and popped it our mouths.  Yum Yum , lil pinch of salt makes it even better.


----------



## Wuffpup (Jun 3, 2008)

We are all animals.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 3, 2008)

Medium rare for me. Then it's soo tasty. Along with some red wine sauce, Chanterelles and potatoes.


----------



## virus (Jun 3, 2008)

yuck. Rare meat makes me sick to my stomach. Rare to me means its been sitting around for awhile and may have parasites or bacteria in it.
I used to eat a lot of meat as a kid but I grew up and now I try to eat as little as possible.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 3, 2008)

virus said:


> yuck. Rare meat makes me sick to my stomach. Rare to me means its been sitting around for awhile and may have parasites or bacteria in it.
> I used to eat a lot of meat as a kid but I grew up and now I try to eat as little as possible.



Yay, more for me then...


----------



## furyoku (Jun 3, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> Yay, more for me then...




yes yes more more the rest of us! i think i'll have that next week on my b-day... or go into the fridge and eat the hamburger in there... MMMMM yummy with just a pinch of garlic salt!


----------



## Monak (Jun 3, 2008)

all this steak talk has been going on has activated my bloodlust and factored it by 10 , going to buy a big ass slab of chuck with uber marbling.  I was thinking of strapping it to an RC car to make it even more preditor and pray but though I like rare meat I don't want dirty meat.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 3, 2008)

Monak said:


> I was thinking of strapping it to an RC car to make it even more preditor and pray but though I like rare meat I don't want dirty meat.



ROFL


----------



## furyoku (Jun 3, 2008)

lol i've done that before... don't ask... Rare meat is good, but it is horrible with grass and dirt on it! lol


----------



## parsley (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm mostly a vegetarian, so not as much into the rare steak... But I do love the occasional trip to a sushi restaurant, which would be... rare fish? Mmm.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 4, 2008)

Sushi sounds good...

...with a steak...


----------



## eternal_flare (Jun 4, 2008)

I liek my steak medium rare, a bit juicy but not too raw.


----------



## Jack (Jun 4, 2008)

I can eat steak cooked in any way.


----------



## Denarin (Jun 4, 2008)

mmm i loves rare meat :3


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, many more carnivores then I thought....^_^


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 5, 2008)

Steak is steak, i eat it regardless of how much it's cooked. *takes a bite out of a steak*


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 5, 2008)

Jack said:


> I can eat steak cooked in any way.


 
same here i will just eat about anything but i like my stake so rare that good vet could bring it back to life but i can hardly get that anymore when i grew up at my gandads he has a catle farm so meet was a every day thing and now im probably going to be eaten by a cow for revenge o well it was worth it


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

i like my steak medium


----------



## CaptainMustard (Jun 5, 2008)

I like my steak to be anywhere from medium to medium-well.


----------



## gruz (Jun 5, 2008)

my real life diet is almost as bad as gruz, almost enitirely meat based, i was never into plants
and besides i'm evil
when i look at a cow i see it in a bun

i've had problems with this though and the docs say if i keep 'punnishing my gut' like this for much longer i'll keel over

i never trusted doctors

and i'm fed up of getting funny looks for eating steak
if i want a slab of animal i will get me a slab of animal


hell i know it's bad for ya with wormsn all but sometimes i eat it raw,
oh and uh
i love chilli, it goes with everything and when i say everything you know i mean it
try chilli powder with melted chocolate or throw a few into a sandwich


----------



## Lobar (Jun 6, 2008)

Beef, aside from ground beef, is actually one of the safest meats to eat raw or extremely rare.  The only real danger posed is if the cow has e. coli in its intestines, and the butcher accidentally nicks them while breaking the cow down into cuts, contaminating his knife.  Even then, the bacteria doesn't penetrate the meat at all, it only lives on the surface and can be eliminated by a quick sear.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 8, 2008)

Meh i think i'm the only one that likes mine well done.
ahh well


----------



## talakestreal (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm quite guilty of being a very big carnivore. I like my steak to be hot all the way through (kills any bacteria), but other than that, I like it to be bleeding and red.  

After it's been cooked though, I tend to like to eat it either at room temperature, or slightly chilled.  

I like to be able to tear into a big slab of bleeding beef.  ^__^


----------



## H2O (Jun 9, 2008)

I eat my own vomit.
Am I cool now?
Also, blood is good, I'm a total meat freak.
Although I would much prefer a drumstick over a t-bone any day.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 9, 2008)

H2O said:


> I eat my own vomit.
> Am I cool now?
> Also, blood is good, I'm a total meat freak.
> Although I would much prefer a drumstick over a t-bone any day.



A drumstick does sound good....*licks lips


----------



## JasonWolfe (Jun 9, 2008)

I prefer medium rare, a cooked and burnt steak is one of my pet peeves, I hate it. I want my steak with pink inside.


----------



## Takoda21 (Jun 9, 2008)

I also like my steaks med rare, but would prefer to have it rare over dried out and burnt any day. My fiance's dad (a "master of the grill") only eats meat that is well done. So, I asked him to make my steak medium rare and he managed to leave me a sliver of pink in the middle. Even this was difficult for him to do. Sigh. I have relegated myself to having burnt meats while there. A small price to pay for love.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

I love steak and always order it rare. Nothing better for me really. 
Then again I'm a blood type O and that's what we're originally supposed to eat so I guess it fits huh?
(Btw those who don't know, Type O blood originates from the hunter/gatherer era of human existence)


----------



## harry2110 (Jun 10, 2008)

I prefer medium or medium rare depending on the quality of the steak.  But my parents always end up cooking it to well done and i have to struggle it tare thru it as it is so tuff.


----------



## HTtheCB (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm mostly afraid of rare, but medium rare is pure sex on a plate (or bun).


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jun 10, 2008)

If you cook a steak it is ruined. The rarer the steak the better. I love raw meat of all kinds. I don't want it to be cold though, it needs to be warm still from the animal. No seasonings either, they are not natural.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 11, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> it needs to be warm still from the animal. No seasonings either, they are not natural.



Nice...^_^


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 11, 2008)

wow I'm a little frightened by all these vampires XD
I used to be a complete germaphobe and only eat well-done steak but now I'll eat medium -well or maybe just medium. I had some steak that was pretty rare at a fancy steak restaurant recently and the texture really grossed me out. I'm not really much of a carnivore, I prefer chicken ._.

Also, people... it's just a matter of taste kthx.


----------



## Eske (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm a vegetarian, so I can't say that I like my steak any way.  :<  

But I have found lots of cliche similarities between my fursona (which is feline) and myself.  For instance, the only kind of meat I can stand to eat is fish.  Every morning I stretch and arch my back like a cat before I'm fully awake (so it's something I do subconsciously).  I knead my fingers and feet when I'm content, I sleep curled up in a ball, I bump my head or nuzzle my nose against things to show affection or greet people/animals I love, I have an affinity for licking my fingers clean rather than using a napkin, I love to be petted/stroked, etc.  Maybe it's all in my head, but sometimes I wonder... c:


----------



## stefstef (Jun 11, 2008)

I like it a little pink. 
But I've had completely raw steak before, it's some special dish, it's lovely!
I wouldn't say it's animalistic, haha maybe it's my body trying to combat it's anemia lol


----------



## Zarbolord (Jun 11, 2008)

I absolutly detest red meat... Chicken, frogs, snails, u name it, I eat that stuff. Red meat... no. And I've had my share of germs, intestinal worms and other invertebrates from university lectures to put me off anything uncooked properly.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jun 12, 2008)

I like my steak medium rare.
I also have a diet that is very high in animal protein.


----------



## Nalo (Jun 12, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> Black and Blue ....hmmmmm
> (raw..but just hot)


yup has the consistency of jelly and usually cooked for 30 seconds on really high heat yumm but i can do without it rare is good too


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 8, 2008)

i love rare. it's so juicy and awesome! i don't mean to sound like a psycho, but it might be the blood. 0.o i dunno, it just has a flavor that medium and well done don't.l
*licks lips*


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

No, my father like esting stuff medium rare; I like my steaks well-done, maybe with a little pink in the middle, but not much.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 10, 2008)

i looooveee meat, however im not fond of getting a mouth full of dead blood, im fond of it running down my sexy lips however. I prefer chewy meat with lots of salt but slightly rare-medium rare is aight.


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 10, 2008)

i have to have my meat still a little cool on the inside and bleeding...so very raw.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 10, 2008)

i thrive off of meat.
as for stakes, usually I got for medium rare.
but my dad practically orders the cow to the table to carve onto his plate what he wants then lets the cow walk away. XP


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 10, 2008)

Rare steaks are one of life's little pleasures!  I typically heat them up to a little bit above body temperature, then enjoy!  Raw meat retains the flavor that is lost when the meat is cooked.  Although I might order it medium rare if I have company.  Most people are a little grossed out by someone eating raw meat.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 10, 2008)

I myself don't like my steaks rare, but all of my friends do, they like them bleeding.....as a matter of fact, they always say the best resturant would be one where you could go out back and pick your cow ....now that's FRESH


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 10, 2008)

This whole topic just reminds me of a meat market. That's how my family buys our meat now, with prices on things getting to be so expensive.  

Door swings open, you see butchers with knives and huge cow carcasses. In the deli cases, huge chunks of beef and pork and chicken and other meats. 

You chose your meat.  *shivers*  Thick steak is the best.  That place was practically a joygasm just staring at all the meat that a person could buy.

That is, until I opened a cooler and saw a head staring at me.  That was a downer.


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

I like it Rare to Medium Rare...warm all the way through...mmm...steak....


----------



## Monak (Jul 10, 2008)

cooked till its hot (which is about 95-100) and it has to have fat on it cause fat is the best part.


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

Monak said:


> cooked till its hot (which is about 95-100) and it has to have fat on it cause fat is the best part.



gives it the flavur!!


----------



## Monak (Jul 10, 2008)

Merp said:


> gives it the flavur!!



Indeed it does


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2008)

I used to eat them as rare as you could get them but ever since the mad cow disease thing I get them medium rare. It's not as good but still yummy.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

i like medium rare steak yum


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 12, 2008)

medium  rare for me


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

fryed with chips, beans and mushrooms


----------



## CoyoteSmith (Jul 12, 2008)

I enjoy a medium-rare steak now and again. When I can afford it.

I love restaraunt burgers well-done, though. =d


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2008)

I like medium rare. It has more flavour that way, without being TOO red.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 12, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> I know, this is a very random thread, but it's interesting.  When I first realized I was a furry, I looked into my habits throughout my life and found certain aspects about me that can seem somewhat "animalistic."  One of them is that I love rare steaks, almost to the point of it still "moo"ing.(not really)  Sorry if this sounds gross to people, especially those who might be vegan or vegetarians.  I don't know why I like them so rare, but it's something I really like and I absolutely can't live without meat.  *licks lips*
> 
> So anyone else the same way?  Just out of curiosity.


My dad likes his stuff cooked rare, but then we're not related by blood (I was adopted), so that has no bearing on me.  Personally, I like mine well-done.  I usually order medium-well, though, just so they don't overcook it.


----------



## Acara (Jul 12, 2008)

Mmmm Rare 

I always like rare steak, like, still bleeding rare. I don't know why, but I just have a habit of liking my food undercooked.

Oh man, and Tuna that's raw on the inside... AMAZING!


----------



## Kajet (Jul 12, 2008)

BLOOD! BLOODYBLOODYBLOOD!

err... yes, rare steak is good...


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 12, 2008)

I love a rare steak. Blue rare occasionally, if it's on the menu. Or yaknow, not but they'll do it anyways.

Always kinda worried though when I see my chicken is as pink as my beef. o_o;


----------



## Nargle (Jul 12, 2008)

Ugh, I hate rare steaks. It's just to gummy and chewy.. and it tastes like blood rather then food. I taste blood when I get home from the dentist, I don't want to EAT it. Not to mention, the texture is just horrible...

I like my steaks medium-ish. I like it juicy and soft, but no red center or blood. I don't want it dry and gray, though.


----------



## Mc_Jack (Jul 27, 2008)

i like medium rare  but i have friends who eat it "Blue" >_< but i love the blood in it nice and warm with S&P XD


----------



## Loke (Jul 27, 2008)

Aw man good steak is probably the best thing ever.  I like mine medium rare though.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 27, 2008)

Love them medium rare. *drool* *twitch*


----------



## E-mannor (Jul 27, 2008)

as rare as possible... just build up an immunity to da sal-minella and ee-coli, lol

i also enjoy tar-tar beef


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 27, 2008)

I like mine cooked to perfection.


----------



## Gorgy (Jul 28, 2008)

Give it to me bloody and drippy, as long as it's warm enough!  If it isn't a red steak, it's a ruined steak I think.  I like burgers, but only if they have enough fixings.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 28, 2008)

That depends entirely on what you mean by rare. In parts of France if you ask for a rare steak they just stick it under a desk lamp for half an our.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

Blue and rare for me. Char Char Char in Brisbane Australia, Best steak i've ever had!


----------



## virus (Jul 28, 2008)

I like how you can cook a steak and it still taste pretty lame, its pretty bland meat to me. 

I actually like other parts of the cow as they have a lot more flavor. Steaks are definitely overrated.


----------



## Gorgy (Jul 28, 2008)

virus said:


> I like how you can cook a steak and it still taste pretty lame, its pretty bland meat to me.
> 
> I actually like other parts of the cow as they have a lot more flavor. Steaks are definitely overrated.




Shun!  Steak tastes good.  It's definitely a matter of opinion though.  Is Prime Rib considered *steak*, I just though you could make steak out of any part of the cow.


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 28, 2008)

I like my stakes medium rare.  still juicy on the inside, hehe


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 28, 2008)

I like mine medium-rare... I don't think I'd like rare, too squishy.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

virus said:


> I like how you can cook a steak and it still taste pretty lame, its pretty bland meat to me.
> 
> I actually like other parts of the cow as they have a lot more flavor. Steaks are definitely overrated.



This. I always have to rape my steaks with seasonings because the flavour is so weak, if it's present at all.


----------



## Loke (Jul 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This. I always have to rape my steaks with seasonings because the flavour is so weak, if it's present at all.


You guys are the kind of people that put steak sauce on prime rib, arencha? *shudder*


----------



## Nalo (Jul 28, 2008)

*raises paw* i like em *goes and sits in my emo corner*


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 30, 2008)

virus said:


> I like how you can cook a steak and it still taste pretty lame, its pretty bland meat to me.
> 
> I actually like other parts of the cow as they have a lot more flavor. Steaks are definitely overrated.



I agree with you..... I like steak, but I think so many other meats have so much more flavor......steak is defintiely nowhere near my favorite meat


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

Burnt to a crisp.

It's not the taste or the blood, it's the fact that they're always so freaking chewy! I don't like having to chew a bite for three minutes and then having to discreetly spit it out because it coagulated into an indestructable, unswallowable rubbery wad in my mouth.


----------



## Loke (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess it depends on what cut of meat it is exactly...although ive never had a steak be rubbery or anything...


----------



## Nargle (Jul 31, 2008)

For all you people who like your steaks blue or bleeding, don't you ever think the stuff that you're eating is the stuff that you're made of, too? I mean, it wouldn't taste very good to start chewing off you cheek and eating it. How would a bloody raw steak taste any different?

Whenever I think of eating a rare, steak, I always think of that. It freaks me out. Like... I'll forget when it is that I'm supposed to be chewing on, and I'll accidentally eat my tongue or something. It's really irrational, but to me it's just like eating play dough with a play dough mouth. There's gotta be at least some difference between you and your food.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

steak is people?!

I like my rare and blue steaks, it's the texture i like.

and no, people isn't very tasty


----------



## Lobar (Jul 31, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I used to eat them as rare as you could get them but ever since the mad cow disease thing I get them medium rare. It's not as good but still yummy.



Mad cow isn't really a risk.  The prions only exist in the brain and spinal cord tissue of the cow.  The reason it spread in Europe is because it was a common practice to feed cows the ground-up leftovers of other cows, but soybean feed is much more available in the US so we never really did it here.



virus said:


> I like how you can cook a steak and it still taste pretty lame, its pretty bland meat to me.
> 
> I actually like other parts of the cow as they have a lot more flavor. Steaks are definitely overrated.











SparkOfMortality said:


> Burnt to a crisp.
> 
> It's not the taste or the blood, it's the fact that they're always so freaking chewy! I don't like having to chew a bite for three minutes and then having to discreetly spit it out because it coagulated into an indestructable, unswallowable rubbery wad in my mouth.



Buy better cuts.  Chuck and round are cheap for a reason.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 31, 2008)

I like my meat burned to a crisp.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 31, 2008)

I like mine medium rare, rare if I'm in the right mood.

I usually go for a filet mignon steak.


----------



## Chanticleer (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh brother...


Look with all due respect, I really don't see what the deal is with the "raw meat is animalistic" theory. Has anyone ever tossed cooked meat to a meat eating animal? I swear they like it just fine!

People keep on forgetting that we cook meat for reasons. It helps break down proteins and kills bacteria and parasites!

I have no problem with rare steaks by the way.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

damn strait! its the only way to eat 'em


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2008)

Well done steaks are a waste of money.  Stay home and burn some shitty meat for that.  It depends which kind of meat were talking about.  For Strips, Ribeyes and such, Medium Rare.  For Filet's and Prime Rib, rare as I can get it.  Hamburgers and the like, medium at a restaurant, at home where I can grind my own meat, medium rare.  I'm also partial to Steak Tartare, which is completely raw.  Acquired taste though.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 7, 2008)

Um... no.  I'm going to have to go with my draconic tendencies and say I like my meat as a pile of ashes mixed with a dab of A-1 sauce.  :twisted:


----------



## eevachu (Aug 7, 2008)

I usually get medium-rare or rare when I'm not around the sensitive stomachs of my immediate family.  I like my cow-death still mooing. xD


----------



## wildrider (Aug 7, 2008)

Medium-Rare for me.  Not too done and a little pink won't hurt.  Man I so want a steak now.  Been awhile since I had one *Drools*


----------

